# Timbale Cases Recipe



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2002)

This was prompted by Norma but I don't think she knows it!  


1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup flour
1 egg
1 tablespoon oil
1/2 cup milk
Fat for frying

Mix sugar, salt and sifted flour. Add the well-beaten egg, oil and milk. Beat with an egg beater until perfectly smooth, then strain. This should be made an hour before it is needed and set aside in a cool place to lose the air which has been beaten into it. Pour into a cup that is deep enough to allow the timbale iron to be lowered into it to the required depth without touching the bottom.

Have ready a kettle of fat, place the iron in it and heat until the fat is hot enough to brown a piece of bread while counting forty. The fat should be deep enough to more than cover the mold end of the iron. When the iron is heated, take out, remove surplus fat, using crumpled tissue paper, and lower into batter until iron is covered to not more than three-fourths of its height. This is necessary to allow for the rise of the batter in cooking. If only a thin layer of the batter adheres to the mold, dip it into the batter again until there is a smooth layer of the partly cooked batter. Plunge quickly into hot fat and cook for about twelve seconds.

When properly cooked, the timbale case should slip easily from the mold. Place the finished case on absorbent paper to drain and continue the operation until the required number are made. A fluted timbale iron is easier to work with, as the case does not slip off until thoroughly cooked. If the cases are not crisp, the batter is too thick and should be diluted with milk. These cases may be used with great variety. They may be filled with a choice creamed vegetable, or with creamed oysters, chicken or sweetbreads, or they may be filled with fresh or cooked fruit topped with whipped cream or powdered sugar and served as a sweet course.


----------



## Norma (Apr 25, 2002)

*Timbale cases recipe*

LOL! Elf.....proves we've "met" in another place, many times!

To make a remarkable cookie .....( My boss, female, who does NOT cook, asked me to make a batch of my "Snowflake cookies" for her to take to a holiday party...she didn't know there was also a judging contest for goodies brought to the party.....she won first prize with these ) 

Use the smaller Timbale case iron ( most sets come with a variety of shapes and sizes...I use the "snowflake" shape and make them EVERY Xmas...and have for more than 20 years...my kids fight over who "inherits" the Irons and recipe ) and make a slightly richer/sweeter batter:

1 cup flour
1 cup milk
2 eggs
1 tablespoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
oil for frying
powdered sugar for topping

Follow Elf's directions for frying, and sprinkle with powdered sugar. These cookies will last for up to a week, stored lightly covered ....IF you have any left overs at all...makes about 36 cookies depending on iron size.  I find you get a better "puff" if you let the batter set for at least 30 minutes ...up to an hour..and make sure you keep it well blended...I give it a stir with a whisk every few "dips"....and make sure you use a good quality FRESH oil. If it's been used for any other frying at all...the cookies will take on that taste....


----------

